# Frame Numbers



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

Did the different mfg. plants put the frame ID (vin) in different places. The one I have to sell has it stamped on the side of the frame just behind the wheel well. It is 9780502 PON and the numbers below it are 11 17 64-2. What does all of this mean?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

orelog said:


> Did the different mfg. plants put the frame ID (vin) in different places. The one I have to sell has it stamped on the side of the frame just behind the wheel well. It is 9780502 PON and the numbers below it are 11 17 64-2. What does all of this mean?


It's the date code November 17, 1964, 2 probably indicates 2nd or night shift.


----------



## Jwross (Feb 3, 2013)

I would take a dentests mirror and a flexible light and look on the top of the frame directly above the numbers you found for the vin # of your car. If the frame is clean and not rusty you should find what your looking for. Don't get frustrated it takes some serious pacients to find these numbers. I agree with 05GTO...the bottom set of numbers are the build date.


----------

